# New Okie Smoker



## jerry hines (Dec 27, 2011)

howdy all, I am new to smoking have done a few ribs in the oven, and just now got an Electric Smoker Master built.  have done the twice smoked ham and some ribs last night, turned out good. wish i would have burnt the ham a bit more.


----------



## jerry hines (Dec 27, 2011)

Also I am diabetic so looking for good rubs and BBQ with no sugar


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2011)

I see you found roll call Jerry...Cool................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Welcome to SMF. Were glad to have you aboard so join in, share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite. 

The Qveiw

Happy smoking……

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you with us!

You can substitute Splenda for sugar in any of the recipes you find on here.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 27, 2011)

Lots of people with health issues on the forum.  I've seen quite a few sugarless rubs and bbq sauces.  Lets see what people post up!

Welcome to the forum,  look forward to seeing some of your Qview!


----------



## jerry hines (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks JO


----------



## jerry hines (Dec 27, 2011)

i have tried the splenda in my rub last night,  it was okay but not what i am wanting out of it.  also will try some of the juice ideas out there


----------



## jerry hines (Dec 27, 2011)

I am going to try this one out along with the salt free one,  from Eman

Basic Rub

1T Kosher Salt

1T Black Pepper

1T White Pepper

1T Cayenne Pepper

1T Paprika

1T Mustard Powder

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1 tsp Dry Thyme pwd

1 tsp Dry Oregano pwd

  

Add anything you like...

South Western flavor...1 tsp Cumin 

Jamaican Jerk flavor...1 tsp Allspice and 1 tsp Grnd Ginger

Asian flavor...1 tsp 5 Spice Powder


----------



## jerry hines (Dec 27, 2011)

Also there is an BBQ sauce out there that is sugar free. OK if you use it sparingly,  if you use too much you get an aftertast  http://www.waldenfarms.com/products/sauce_bbq.html


----------



## venture (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Jerry.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF there Jerry. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## rustyford (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome from NW Oklahoma. There's tons of great info here, so I'm sure someone can help out with your needs.


----------

